# which menzerna and pad combo



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking to give me Golf R a once over to remove small swirls.

Which menzerna is good to give a bit of cut and also which pad is better to use with it?

It will be going for a ceramic coating so i want to do the polishing myself.

cheers


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Without seeing the condition of the paintwork, it's hard to suggest, but if the swirls are very light, I'd try an area with a polishing pad and Menzerna 3500 and see what results you get with that.

Do you already own some of the Menzerna polishes or are you looking to buy some?


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

i used to.

ive got somr ROAR polish, its not bad but it doesnt need to be a full cutting compound.

and im not so sure a polishing pad is heavy enough.

basically im after a one stop shop for swirls and gloss, only reason im asking about menzerna is a friend recommended it after using it, but im unsure of pad to use


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

A bit more detail on the paint condition would be helpful so we can recommend on that, but if you are set on Menzerna and it is light swirls and gloss you are after I’d go for Power Finish on either a Yellow Rupes pad or Microfibre pad. Should get through some defects and finish nicely with that combo as a one step.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> Without seeing the condition of the paintwork, it's hard to suggest, but if the swirls are very light, I'd try an area with a polishing pad and Menzerna 3500 and see what results you get with that.


I used this combo on an 6 month old focus and and it did a good job, I used a lake country red pad.


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

pretty much like the above, nothing horrible, just light swirls.
not stuck on menzerna in fairness, so if there are other polish pad combos out there receommend away....would only need a small bottle i guess


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

what about this stuff?

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/menzerna-one-step-polish-3-in-1


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

You could try mezerna 3500? The swirls moderate on that pic but i've had good results on black seat paint with 3500 and chemical guys white quantum pad. This was an upload I did with some pics, which i guess you could compare to the severity of your swirls

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=403126


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Menz 2200 on an orange or green hex pad would deal with the swirls admirably, and a reasonable level of gloss. Going over again with 3800 / 4000 on a black polishing pad would add vibrancy to the colour and additional gloss.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

pete_172 said:


> what about this stuff?
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/menzerna-one-step-polish-3-in-1


Menz 3in1 is great! Cuts the same as 2500 and leaves a great finish.

Another bonus is the protection it gives too, which lasts around 6 weeks+!


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

Which pad do you use for it sir?


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I used a Lake Country CCS Orange light cutting pad, which seemed to work well on my black Ford paint.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

iCraig said:


> I used a Lake Country CCS Orange light cutting pad, which seemed to work well on my black Ford paint.


Is the orange pad still memory foam?


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

WristyManchego said:


> Is the orange pad still memory foam?


It's foam but not sure if it's memory foam though?


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

iCraig said:


> It's foam but not sure if it's memory foam though?


Memory foam should bounce back slowly if you thumb it. LC orange used to be made out of it and I hated it. Wondering if they still do.


----------

